# Van Gogh's Starry Night on Water



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2017)

Thought this was neat!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 13, 2018)

I have been considering buying a print of this lovely artwork.


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2018)

Fascinating.  

I saw a guy at an art festival last year who had a booth where you could make your own silk scarf.  There were trays of some sort of gel; you'd drop different colors of paint/ink on the gel and "draw" the paint around with a stick.  Then he'd lay a white silk scarf down on the surface of the liquid and the colors would be picked up by the scarf.  All the color would transfer and leave the white liquid ready to be used again.  If you didn't feel particularly artistic, he would do the design for you.


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Rainee (Feb 6, 2018)

This is really beaut I just loved it .. :love_heart:


----------

